# LED Lighting DIY info



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

There is a posting in Shop Talk concerning low voltage x mass lights.
There is a link to 

http://www.breskin.com/writing/intro1.htm

with information on converting LED's strings to L.V. Information also useful for lighting design and construction.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Also if you want to play with some LED's you can try these.....Im thinking of glueing these into a plastic bottle as a light bulb,or into something like a 3 inch X 12 inch fixture as a light bulb.










Got these Phillips LED's,60 to a string,for 8.93 at Target today.

The white ones have a very minor blue tinge.Also got some multi colored and a red set.

They use but 4.8 watts for 60 bulbs! Very good for Christmas lights.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Get a lightly tinted amber-colored glass vase and just stuff the lights in. 
Instant light bulb, and you'd be surprised how gorgeous it looks. 

Glass vases are a dime a dozen at thrift stores. 

When time to decorate for the holidays, stuff some Christmas balls or 
a wad of tinsel in there. Set up a trio or more of glass vases in Xmas colors,
and stuff with lights. 

You can also modify some chandeliers and other light fixtures this way.
Just look for styles that have glass shades mounted upside down (like a bowl).

My current project is to modify solar walkway lights to be attractive and usable inside. I have to break them out of those ugly plastic shells. Anyone tried this?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I buy a bunch of these and run them in circuits of 6 volts (2 in series) from my 12 volt supply. I regulate the 12 volts down to 6 volts with a LM7806 voltage regulator. The regulator will regulate the 6 volts @ 1 amp draw. You can fire a bunch of L.E.D.'s with 1 amp.. 

The reason I do this is if there any voltage surges or draws, the L.E.D.'s always stay the same brightness and never vary like when my pump kicks on or during the charge period during the day. I let them run 24/7 and have for the last 4 yrs. with no failures. Doing it this way doesn't require the need of limiting resistors. The L.E.D.'s run very good at 3 volts each..
~Don


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

"My current project is to modify solar walkway lights to be attractive and usable inside. I have to break them out of those ugly plastic shells. Anyone tried this?"

Yup.. Made a few wall mounted lamps (sconces) with the fixtures using 4 watt bulbs. 3 fixtures uses around 1 amp @ 12 volts and will light up a small room nicely, about the same amount of light as an oil lamp each. I put mirrors behind them to get the light away from the wall. My prototype used aluminum foil that worked quite well also..
~Don


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

are all led's the same are they different when using for lights?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

minnikin1 said:


> Get a lightly tinted amber-colored glass vase and just stuff the lights in.
> Instant light bulb, and you'd be surprised how gorgeous it looks.


Good one,have to try it !


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

12vman said:


> I buy a bunch of these and run them in circuits of 6 volts (2 in series) from my 12 volt supply. I regulate the 12 volts down to 6 volts with a LM7806 voltage regulator. The regulator will regulate the 6 volts @ 1 amp draw. You can fire a bunch of L.E.D.'s with 1 amp..
> .....
> ~Don


Finally a place that has affordable led's for sale..... thanks for the link ought maybe be added to a source list for parts.

William


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

I strung a string of LED Christmas lights around the outside of the shop as a yard light. Works surprisingly well and only draws 4 watts. I think the neighbors believe I'm off my rocker but thats ok.. they all have 100 watt spot lights in their yards.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes they do light,but not as well as a 15 watt CFL IMHO.

But for low power use and usable,they are that,to read by,not for me.

Now bear in mind this is ONLY my personal opinion,not denigrating those using LED's or having better luck with them than I have had.Which may indeed be the case.

I LIKE them for porch lights,they really do a fine job for 5-10 watts!


----------

